# Determination



## Paynne (Jun 21, 2004)

It seems like a journal is the in thing to do here on IM so I'll give it a
shot.  I don't know if anyone will be interested in some old guy's wimpy
workouts but I'll give it a shot, and I could sure use the feedback.  Here's some background first: 

I've been working out for 22 years 3-4 days a week with no more than a
week off at a time.  Thought I knew what I was doing but hardly ever changed the workout.  Watched what I ate but I knew little about nutrition.  It kept me basically in shape.  My epiphany came when I saw some pix from a vacation to Punta Cana.  To me it didn't even look like I went to a gym.  That was about a year ago and I've been on a rampage ever since.  A bulk put me 15  pounds heavier and at about 20%bf.  I just finished a cut which brought me down to around 14%bf.  It's time to put some meat on these bones before I go any lower.  

I'll be doing the basic P/RR/S which is nothing new around here, but it's new to me. Diet was modeled after DP/W8lifter's Bulking with slow burners.  I don't think this is really a bulk since I'm planning on going slow, and doing mini cuts along the way to keep bf from getting too high and to avoid the plateaus during longer cuts.  I have no desire to compete so there's no need for something as drastic as putting on 40lbs during a bulk. Long term goal for now is 180 @ 10%bf, but hey, anything is possible. 


Stats: *sigh*
age 41
weight 160
bf 13%
Height 5'10"

I'm at work so I don't have measurements with me. I'll post them later. 

Here's the basic diet:

Meal #1:
Protein pancake =
1 cup oats
5 egg whites
1 whole egg
2 Tbsp nonfat, unsweetened yogurt
served with .25 C unsweetened applesauce

Meal #2:
2 scoops PP
1 tbsp heavy cream
1 piece fruit
2 fish

Meal #3:
6 oz meat
sweet potato or 1 C. brown rice
1 C. veggies

Meal #4 = PWO shake:
2 scoops PP
1 tsp creatine
.5 C. maltodextrin
1 pouch unsweetened koolaid

Meal 5:
6 oz meat
1 C. veggies
1 C. brown rice/Sweet potato
2 fish

Meal 6:
6 oz meat
1 C. veggies
1 C. brown rice/sweet potato
2 fish

Meal 7 on a WO day:
1 C. cottage cheese
1 piece fruit
1 C. brown rice
1 Tbsp Flax

or

Meal 7 non WO day:
1 C. cottage cheese
1 Tbsp Natty PB
1 Tbsp flax


Supps are just PP, creatine, fish, flax, and a multivitamin.  No PHs
for me, my prostate would turn into a grapefruit.

This is actually my third week so far.  I was maintaining at 2,200 cals although that was at the end of a cut, and I'm sure that my metabolism was depressed.  Heck a 12 week cut would depress anybody.  Raised the cals to 3,000 and didn't gain an ounce the first week.  Raised again to 3,300 cals the second week, and didn't gain an ounce again, but I think bf has dropped to 13% or 13something%.  Recomp wasn't the original goal but I'll take it.  I'll post today's Wo and meals later. If you've gotten this far your attention span is longer than mine.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

About time .   Ilike watching the "old timers" journals. Especially since I'm one of the oldest ones on here as far as i can tell.

Hey you have a plan and a goal and thats part of it. You will definetly get all the encouragement and feedback you need here ! 

Good luck !  

Gary


----------



## Paynne (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey, gw what's up?  Most of these weights were pure guesses, next time I'll have a better idea of what to use:

Mon - shock   

*chest*
1st SS:
cable xover:....80x12/110x9
inc DB press:...40x12/45x9

2nd SS:
inc flyes....30x10
dips..........mex9

drop:
seated mach press:
110x10->90x4->50x6 = ouch

*shoulders*
1st SS:
seated side laterals...25x10/25x9
DB shoulder press......25x10/25x8

2nd SS:
Rev Pec Deck....60x10/60x10
WG cable row....70x12/90x11

Drop:
cable front raise(both arms, is that right?)
50x9->45x6->40xg

*Abs*
_Since it's shock week might as well do a shocky kinda thing_ 
ab circut, no rest between exercises:
Rev crunch........12/8/8
side crunches.....10/8/8
med ball crunch..7/8/10


----------



## Paynne (Jun 22, 2004)

Meals for yesterday:


meal 1:
Protein pancake

Meal 2:
2 scoops PP
1 tbsp heavy cream
1 nectarine
2 fish

Meal 3:
sandwich w/leftover steak
1 C. brown rice
forgot to pack veggies for this meal  

meal 4 PWO:
2 scoops PP
.5 C. maltodextrin
1 tsp creatine

meal 5:
salad with 1 can tuna, 1 C. baby spinach
1 tomato
1 C brown rice
.25 cup raisins (was out of fruit, heck this is close enough)
2 fish 

meal 6:
baked cajun catfish mmMMMMmmmm
.5 sweet potato
corn on the cob

meal 7:
(was over on cals here so went a little light)
.5 C cottage cheese
.5 C brown rice
.5 C strawberries
2 fish


It just defies the laws of physics. Increased cals by 1,000, dropped the thermo, and dropped all cardio 2.5 weeks ago and I haven't gained an ounce.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

Keep at it Payne!!     I am in power week!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2004)

> It just defies the laws of physics. Increased cals by 1,000, dropped the thermo, and dropped all cardio 2.5 weeks ago and I haven't gained an ounce.


Hmmmm , thats not good if you are bulking.  unless of course you are replacing fat with muscle at such a rate as to keep your weight level. Guess you better throw in a few banana splits once in awhile like i do !!!!


----------



## Paynne (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I can fit more clean cals in before I split at the seams.  So I'll increase them again soon.

Tues - Shock

*Legs* 

1st SS
Leg ext.......80x12/95x10
Front Squat 90x8/90x8

2nd SS:
Leg ext.....95x10/95x10
Leg Press.180x8/180x8

Drop:
Lunge 50'sx8->40x5

3rd SS:
Seated Leg Curl...95x8
Lying Leg Curl......90x8

Drop:
Single leg curl....40x8->30x7
Oh the hams are going to be talking to me tmw


I'm a newbie at front squats and they feel really awkward to me. Since I don't trust anyone at my gym to help with form I might change that to the hack squat machine.


----------



## Paynne (Jun 23, 2004)

Meals for yesteday:

meal 1:
Protein pancake

meal 2:
1 scoop PP
1 tbsp cream
1 nectarine

meal 3:
6 oz catfish
1 C brown rice
1 C green beans

meal 4 PWO:
2 scoops PP
.5 C maltodextrin

meal 5:
1 C spinach
1 tomato
apple
yogurt ( just couldn't stomach tuna AGAIN)
some beef jerky


meal 6:
turkey burger
.5 of a tomato
brown rice

meal 7:
1 C cottage cheese
1 C brown rice
1 C strawberries (California strawberries just don't cut it when you want Jerseys)


Has anyone read the DaVinci code?  That book is great.  Makes me want to read more stuff on DaVinci's life.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 24, 2004)

Paynne ,

Diet looks great !  Too great ! I'm jealous !


----------



## Paynne (Jun 25, 2004)

It's just DP & W8lifter's bulking with slow burners scaled down to my body weight.  I don't mind eating this way, I kinda like it.  


I think I see an extra pound on the scale now   Hopefully it's a pound of what I want it to be.



Guessed at what the weights should be yesterday, and guessed wrong in a lot of cases, I'll do better next round:

*Back & abs - shock:*
 SS:
pullover    50x10, 55x10
WG pulldown  100x10, 110x8

SS:
stiff arm pulldown 70x11, 80x10
rev grip bent row   100x13, 110x10 (bah, the fixed weight BB's are too light gotta move to the other side of the gym)

Drop:
CG pulley rwo:
120x7->100x6->80x6

*Ab circuit*
Rev crunch         13,10,11
side crunch         10,8,10
med ball crunch    8,9,10


----------



## Paynne (Jun 26, 2004)

Meals: Same shit

...except for one cheat meal last night, 2 slices pizza. 

Fri - Shock

SS 1:
EZ curl 75x9,75x8
CG chin mex5, mex4

SS 2:
Preach curl 65x7, 65x7
Rev curl  45x7, 45x7

Single arm cable curl 50x6->40x5->30x6->a few negs

SS 3:
Pushdown 65x8, 65x8
CG Bench 115x9, 115x9

SS 4:
Rev pushdown 50x4, 45x6
Inc overhead ext 50x6, 50x5

Weighted bench dip:
45x10->25x6->mex6


----------



## Paynne (Jun 29, 2004)

*Mon - Power* 

DB Press:
70x7,75x6,75x6

Inc DB Press:
55x8,60x6,60x5

Weighted dips:
35x7,40x5,40x5

BB shoulder press:
80x7,90x5,90x5

Shrugs w/BB:
225x6,235x5,235x5

No abs, ran outta time 

Now at 3,500 cals a day.  Hello? Is my bathroom scale working?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2004)

Been  about two weeks.  Making any gains ?  workouts and diet looking good.


----------



## Paynne (Jun 30, 2004)

No gains.  Thought I saw an extra lb in there for a minute but the bathroom scale isn't too accurate.  Cals are at 3,500.  Time to increase again but I'm going to start splitting at the seams.  Last year, at the same BW but not quite as lean, I was gaining on 3,100 but it wasn't as clean.


On the other hand, I got pissed at the boss yesterday, went to the gym and smashed all of my PRs.  I guess the boss is good for something after all.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

where'd you disappear to ?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 9, 2004)

I was about the only person reading it so I let it die a natural death.  Gains are coming nicely now.  I'll start posting again if at least one other person reads it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

Well let s hear about it


----------



## Paynne (Jul 9, 2004)

Your a glutton for punishment GW  

Meal 1:
Protein pancake w/blueberries mmMMmm

Meal 2:
PP w/cream
carrots

Meal3:
leftover steak in a whole wheat wrap
Spinach/tomato salad w/lemon pepper
blueberries

Meal 4:
PWO shake

Meal 5:
ground beef and brown rice
bah ran out of veggies

Meal 6:
omlet with...
7 egg whites
1 whole egg
tomato and onion
brown rice

Meal 7:
ummmm....
probably cottage cheese, rice, & fiber one

*Rep Range* 

Alt DB curl
40x5,40x6

cable curl
80x11, 85x10

concentration curl
25x10,25x10

weighted dip
30x8,35x6,35x7

pushdown
65x11,70x7

kickback
25x15,30x12



Weight is up about 2-3 pounds. I think bf is the same


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

2-3 pounds ! thats good.  Good looking cable curls


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 11, 2004)

hey , where's the update on stats ? progress pics? all that stuff.  

*Git - R - Done !!!!!!   *

Somebody help me here , this guy is slacking off !!!!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 11, 2004)

Heh, I don't slack off man.  Haven't missed a planned workout in I don't remember.  I threw a pic up on the gallery but it's from like a month ago .  May have to increase to 4k cals.  Just stated BCAAS and glutamine so we'll see what happens.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 11, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Heh, I don't slack off man. Haven't missed a planned workout in I don't remember. I threw a pic up on the gallery but it's from like a month ago . May have to increase to 4k cals.  Just stated BCAAS and glutamine so we'll see what happens.


Ahhhhh  4k Got to love it !   I take L-glutamine , seems to work but doesn't taste that great   even mixed with creatine.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 12, 2004)

I got the AST BCAA/glutamine stack, orange flavored.  It tastes like orange flavored rhinocerous piss.


*Chest/delt shock:*

cable xover/inc DB press
110x10/45x8
110x10/45x8

inc flyes/dips
35x8/mex9

seated mach press drop:
120x9(+ 3 partials)->90x5->50x5(+ 3 partials)

Seated side laterals/DB press:
30x10/25x11
30x8/30x8

Rev pec deck/upright row
70x10/60x9
70x10/60x10

cable front raise drop:
60x10(+ 3 partials->55x5->50x5 (+ 3 partials)

ab circuit on whatever was open.  For some reason
everybody was doing abs at once  

For some reason only ended up with 3k cals today. WTF? Guess I'll
have to do a massive carb up before I go to bed


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I got the AST BCAA/glutamine stack, orange flavored. It tastes like orange flavored rhinocerous piss.
> 
> 
> *Chest/delt shock:*
> ...


Hey nice wo !!!!
I never could quite put my finger on what the L-glutamine tasted like but I see you figured it out . LOL


----------



## Paynne (Jul 13, 2004)

*Legs - Shock* 

SS:
leg Ext          125x12/140x10
Squat mach   230x10/240x10

SS:
Leg press     180x11/190x10
Leg Ext        140x8/140x7

Lunge   50x01->40x7->30x4

SS:
Seated leg curl    95x12/110x10
Lying leg curl       100x7/90x8

Single Leg curl     40x10->20x10

Calves on Leg Press:
140x11->120x9->100x6
140x12->120x8->100x6.5

Doesn't look like much on paper but it was just the mother of all leg workouts for me.  I had to sit down after each set. 


edit: Note the last shock legs week. the strength gains on this have been pretty great.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

> Doesn't look like much on paper but it was just the mother of all leg workouts for me. I had to sit down after each set.
> 
> 
> edit: Note the last shock legs week. the strength gains on this have been pretty great.


 

Looks good to me ! Congrats on the gains ! 

What kind of Squat machine ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 13, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I was about the only person reading it so I let it die a natural death.  Gains are coming nicely now.  I'll start posting again if at least one other person reads it.


I just saw this journal... Hey I'll start following.  I'm 48 AND from Jersey, so I think I'm qualified   . One thing I noticed after scanning the thread, is it seems you do a disproportionate amount of 'shock'.  If anything, on a bulk, you should be more focused on power movements.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 14, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I just saw this journal... Hey I'll start following. I'm 48 AND from Jersey, so I think I'm qualified  . One thing I noticed after scanning the thread, is it seems you do a disproportionate amount of 'shock'. If anything, on a bulk, you should be more focused on power movements.


Maybe they should start a forum just for us "oldtimers" !    NAH !!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What kind of Squat machine ?



That's what I call it but I don't know it's real name. I never seen one before.   You lean forward a bit.  I feel it more in my quads so I'm using it in place of front squats since it doesn't feel like my form is correct and I don't trust anyone at my gym to give me feedback on my form on ANY exercise 



> I just saw this journal... Hey I'll start following. I'm 48 AND from Jersey, so I think I'm qualified  . One thing I noticed after scanning the thread, is it seems you do a disproportionate amount of 'shock'. If anything, on a bulk, you should be more focused on power movements.



Hey JD thanks for stopping by.  Where in NJ are u?  I'm in the southern part about 5 mins from the shore. I'm doing straight P/RR/S I just haven't logged any of my power weeks yet.  Next week is power and I'll log it.  The strength gains are coming pretty fast with this program so my weights aren't as embarrassing now anyway  


 Something just isn't right here.  Either my scale is lying to me or my measurement taking sucks, or maybe both.  It can't be right but here's what I'm coming up with:



.................6/12/04................7/10/04

weight.........160....................163
Bi...............14 1/2................14 3/4
chest..........39 1/4................39 1/2
waist...........32 1/2...............33  
thigh...........18 1/4................19 1/4 
calf.............13 1/4...............13 3/4


Perhaps I'll do better measuring next time.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

I read your journal Paynne!!    
Looking good Sweetie


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I read your journal Paynne!!
> Looking good Sweetie


See there ! and you thought no one read your journal !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hey JD thanks for stopping by.  Where in NJ are u?  I'm in the southern part about 5 mins from the shore. I'm doing straight P/RR/S I just haven't logged any of my power weeks yet.  Next week is power and I'll log it.  The strength gains are coming pretty fast with this program so my weights aren't as embarrassing now anyway


I'm close to Philly, just across the Walt Whitman.  Yeah I thought maybe you just hadn't recorded the other workouts.  Well it looks like you are making great progress!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 15, 2004)

*Back abs- Shock* 

SS:
Pullover.....60x10/65x8
Pulldown....110x10/120x8.5

SS:
Stiff arm pulldown....90x10/95x8
rev grip bent row.....120x8/120x8 *

CG pulley row 120x9->100x8->80x8

ab circuit:
Rev crunch
side crunch
crunch 

* Actually the olympic bar is across the gym so I used 60 DBs cuz they were closer

Strength gains are still coming, can't wait for power week  ...and they finally started framing my house


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

Doing great man !  Keep it up !


----------



## Paynne (Jul 16, 2004)

*Arms - shock*

_SS:_
EZCurl.....75x10/75x8
CG Chin....mex6/mex4

_SS:_
Preach curl.....65x10/65x4....1_st set fried me_
Rev Curl..........45x7/45x8

Single arm cable curl 
50x8->40x4->25x6

_SS:_
Pushdown....65x11/70x12
CG Bench.....115x12/125x7

_SS:_
Rev pushdown....50x13/90x10
Overhead ext......50x7/50x5

Weighted bench dip
55x10->25x6->mex8


3,700 cals today and not much more than that is going to fit


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

Could you still use your arms after that wo ?  Mine would probably fall off after all those SS.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> _SS:_
> Pushdown....65x11/70x12
> CG Bench.....115x12/125x7


I know that hurt!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 17, 2004)

Yeah I've been giving it 150% so I'm not sure if the strength gains are PRRS or just me trying harder.  Still have a long way to go to get to respectable weights though.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 17, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Yeah I've been giving it 150% so I'm not sure if the strength gains are PRRS or just me trying harder. Still have a long way to go to get to respectable weights though.


Great job Paynne ! 
there's nothing wrong with the weights your using  if they are giving you results. Plus I'll bet you are doing better than most regardless of age  

Hey next Aprill when I'm no longer fourty-something can I still visit your journal ?    Oh weight I'll be fourty-eleven ! That works, I'll still be in the club !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Still have a long way to go to get to respectable weights though.


Strength is a relative thing. No matter how strong you get, there will always be somebody stronger.  But who cares?  The fun part is improving.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 19, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulders/Abs - Power*

DB press 75x7,80x5,80x5
Inc DB Press 60x7,65x4,65x4
Weighted Dips 40x6,45x4,45x3
BB Shoulder Press 90x7,100x4,100x3
Shrugs 235x7,245x5
Lateral 35x5,35x6
Decline abs 25x10,30x6,30x5
ran out of time for cable crunches 

Time to go run around like a maniac because we have to show the house at 7pm. I can't wait until this whole moving thing is over and done with


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

Paynne,

do you have a trainer/wo partner ? How the hell do you get 75/80 lb db up so you can bench them ?  If you hoist them your self


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2004)

Good workout Paynne!  80 pounders for DB bench is some good weight.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 20, 2004)

I just use my knees to push them up.  I've never had a training partner, I don't know anyone as insane as I am to work out at lunch time.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I just use my knees to push them up. I've never had a training partner, I don't know anyone as insane as I am to work out at lunch time.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 20, 2004)

*power - legs*


squat 185x8,195x6,205x5
leg press 230x8,250x6,250x6
single leg ext 70x7,80x4,80x4
Lying leg curl 110x9,120x7,130x6
SLDL 185x8,205x5,205x5
Seated calf 135x5,135x4.5
Calf on leg press 300x10,320x8

I gotta be really, really careful of my knees on the squats.  The thread on squat form helped a lot.  I went a little wider, toes out, concentrated on spreading the floor, and that seemed to do the trick.  I also can't go to parallel without it feeling like someone jabbed a knitting needle in my knee, so I stop just short.


Off to go to great adventure water park tmw.  If it's as hot as it was today it'll be the place to be.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 22, 2004)

*Back/Abs - Power* 

Rack DL 225x6,225x6,225x3
Bent Row 175x6,175x4,155x6
Weighted pullup 10x4,10x4
CG seated Row 150x6,160x4
Decline crunch 30x7,35x4,35x5
pulley crunch 150x7,150x7

Bah, no energy, no motivation.  It's either:


Rack Deads fried me
Because of the crappy diet at the waterpark yesterday
I'm in serious need of a week off
All of the above


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like a good workout to me .   

I must be the only one on here not doing deadlifts. Guess I'll give them a try when I start my next bulk in about 10 weeks. Hell I might even try them in my up coming cut.  What do you think ?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like a good workout to me .
> 
> I must be the only one on here not doing deadlifts. Guess I'll give them a try when I start my next bulk in about 10 weeks. Hell I might even try them in my up coming cut.  What do you think ?



Everybody swears by em.  And I'm in serious need of whatever gets you bigger.  

Lift heavy to keep the muscle during a cut...so why not? You'll be DLing like 400lbs in a couple weeks.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 24, 2004)

*Arms - Power*


BB curl 95x3,95x3,95x3
Preacher curl 75x6,75x6,75x4
Hammer curl 40x6,45x3,45x4
CG Bench 155x4,145x6,145x5
Skull Crusher 85x6,85x5,85x5
1 arm overhead ext 30x6,35x3,35x4

Felt much better today. I think I used the EZ bar last time for the BB curls, does it make that much difference in how much weight you can use? I went down a rep but everything else went up.  CG bench needs as much work as regular bench does.

I should stop being so lazy and post some meals. I'm at ~3,800 cals a day and weighed in ~164-165 this morning which is up ~4-5 pounds in 7 weeks. Gotta get a freakin accurate scale one of these days.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 24, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *Arms - Power*
> 
> 
> BB curl 95x3,95x3,95x3
> ...


Way to go !  I like the EZ curl bar for a change of pace, i do think I lift heavier with it though.
Congrats on the weight gain !


----------



## Paynne (Jul 26, 2004)

*Chest/Delts - RR*


Inc DB Press 60x7,60x8,60x7
Bench Press 155x7,145x9,145x6
Flyes 40x10,40x10
Single arm DB Press 40x8,40x7
Bent Lateral 35x7,35x7
Cable Side Lateral 10x15,15x12 ...isn't side lateral kinda redundant? 
Decline crunch 35x8,35x7
Double crunch 20,20

Bah, no increases to speak of. I'm needing a week off but I want to finish the cycle first.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

How much longer until this cycle is over ?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 27, 2004)

Next Friday. You never looked into PRRS? I like it.  Even though I didn't get increases yesterday my chest is sore today.  Yeah I know soreness has nothing to do with hypertrophy, but it has to mean that your body can't adapt to the routine, so no need to change up routines routinely


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Next Friday. You never looked into PRRS? I like it. Even though I didn't get increases yesterday my chest is sore today. Yeah I know soreness has nothing to do with hypertrophy, but it has to mean that your body can't adapt to the routine, so no need to change up routines routinely


No , Never looked into it. I'm such a rebel LOL But I will check it out.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey P, workouts look great. Don't forget lower back on Shock week though 
The ez curl bar ain't called that for no reason ya know....


----------



## Paynne (Jul 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey P, workouts look great. Don't forget lower back on Shock week though



Hmmm... you're right.  I'm scared of good mornings, us old men are like that.  What do you recommend?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 28, 2004)

Posting the leg workout two days late.  Do you believe this?  They are actually making me work at work.  I'll have to call the union or something.  I'll be glad when the next build is over with so I can get back to surfing all day.  

*Legs - RR* 

Leg ext ....125x11, 140x10
squat machine .....230x12, 250x11, 270x12
single leg press ....sledx15,x15,x15
lying leg curl ...110x8,120x6
SLDL....185x11, 205x6
Single leg curl...40x12, 50x7
calf on leg press....270x15, 320x13, 320x12


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hmmm... you're right.  I'm scared of good mornings, us old men are like that.  What do you recommend?


Bent leg good mornings are alot safer  Just squat down abit when you do them so your stomach end up against your thighs  post a pic if you need.
Hyper extensions, fitball hypers, deadlift dropset is a killer, DB deadlifts.....
Hows that


----------



## Paynne (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks I'll try that stuff Ris.  A dropset of DB DL's sounds appropriately painful for next week's shock. 

*Back /Abs - RR* 

CG Weighted chin   10x7,10x5
DL  195x8, 185x10
DB row 55x12, 60x9
pullover 50x15, 55x12
Decline crunch 40x5, 40x4
double crunch mex30, me+10x17
hyperextentions me+10x11


----------



## Paynne (Jul 29, 2004)

Think I'll post today's diet in case anybody has some feedback.  Weight gain has been slow.

Meal 1:
1.25 C oats
6 egg whites
1 whole egg

Meal 2:
2 scoops PP
nectarine 
3 fish

Meal 3:
1 can tuna
1 c spinach
1 c brown rice

Meal 4 PWO:
2 scoops PP
.25 C dextrose

snack:
1 lean body bar..yeah i know I'm cheating
to get cals up

Meal 5:
1 can tuna
1 c spinach
1 c brown rice
1 nectarine
2 fish

Meal 6:
6 oz steak
1 yam
1 c Green beans

Meal 7 (carb up):
1 C cottage cheese
.5 C brown rice
.5 C fiber one
1 banana
splenda, cinnamon
...all mixed up together mmMMMMMMMmmm

cals: 3847
P/C/F 39/47/14
oops, fat's a little low.  Must have been cuz of so much tuna.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2004)

Diet looks like a winner Paynne. One question. Why the carb up before bed? Also what do you use for the dextrose? (ok I lied, two questions )


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry i disagree JD
Try:
M1) Double your eggs
M2) A fat source?? How many grams of protien in your 2 scoops??
M3)  how much tuna are you eating?? I eat a 435grm tin.
M4) Pre or post w/o?? Do 1hr b4 w/o, Shake with Nat peanut butter, Straight after w/o another shake with 1/4 - 1/2 cup white rice. That would be meals 4 -5
Drop the snack bar 
Then 6 can be 8 oz of lean meat with vege and no carbs, include a fat source (flax or olive oil)
No carb up b4 bed 
Non workout day do M4 shake with fat source M5 as meal 6 above and a shake with fat source b4 bed (no carbs)
I try to break my meals into 3hr eats, too many cals your just gonna put fat on, tweak your protien and fats for effective muscle gain


----------



## Paynne (Jul 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Diet looks like a winner Paynne. One question. Why the carb up before bed? Also what do you use for the dextrose? (ok I lied, two questions )


I originally modeled this diet after after "bulking with slow burners" in the stickies.  Although I've strayed in a few places by mistake which I'll adress in the next post. It has a carb up with way more carbs than I've been using, I was just experimenting with it.  

I use dextrose for dextrose


----------



## Paynne (Jul 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sorry i disagree JD
> Try:
> M1) Double your eggs
> M2) A fat source?? How many grams of protien in your 2 scoops??
> ...


 
Given the avi's I'm seeing I think I'll look at this seriously 

Double my eggs  okie. There should have been a fat source in M2 I somehow started messing that up.  The cans of tuna have 6.5 ozs I don't have one in front of me to check gms.  Actually I'm going to sprout gills soon from all the tuna...or more likely mercury poisoning   so I got canned turkey on my way to work this morning.  M4 is Post wo. 

I've been gaining about 1/2 pound a week on 3,800 cals which I thought was a tad slow but that's ok if I end up with less fat to cut later. 

One thing is that I workout at lunch time so post wo shake is at 1pm.  I have to eat dinner with the family around 6pm.  So there would be 5 or more hours between m4 and m5, that's why I ended up with 7 meals. I'll work on it and post what I come up with later today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Given the avi's I'm seeing I think I'll look at this seriously


I agree. Riss looks great!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 2, 2004)

*Chest/Delts - Shock* 
Cable xover 95x12, 110x11
inc DB press 45x10, 45x9

Inc flyes 35x9
dips mex10

seated mach press 120x8->90x5->70x4

Seated side Lat 35x5,30x8
DB press 30x10, 30x7

Rev Pec Deck 80x10
upright row 70x10

Cable front raise 65x10->55x5->45x5

Ab circuit


Tried Ris's suggestion of doubling my eggs.  When I was done in the bathroom that night, that whole side of the house was a no man's land for at least an hour.  I think I'll back off on the eggs


----------



## Paynne (Aug 2, 2004)

Next week is a week off.  Already planning the next stage.  I was thinking of incorporating some of the PRRSII stuff, and perhaps making it P/P/RR/S.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Tried Ris's suggestion of doubling my eggs. When I was done in the bathroom that night, that whole side of the house was a no man's land for at least an hour.  I think I'll back off on the eggs


The wind was from the east last night , I wondered what that aroma was  J/K
Nice numbers on the xovers ! 

When you posting results of your nine weeks ?

Oh and howlong do you rest between sets on power wo's ?


----------



## Paynne (Aug 2, 2004)

I'll take final measurements this weekend and post em.  Progress is slow but steady.  It's God's cruel joke, I have the motivation but not the genetics  Strength gains are still coming though.  Every workout has seen increases. 

I only rest about 2 mins even when doing heavy sets.  Mostly because I workout at lunch time and I take longer than I'm supposed to as it is.  Sometimes it's good to be a government worker, you get away with so much shit


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I'll take final measurements this weekend and post em. Progress is slow but steady. It's God's cruel joke, I have the motivation but not the genetics Strength gains are still coming though. Every workout has seen increases.
> 
> I only rest about 2 mins even when doing heavy sets. Mostly because I workout at lunch time and I take longer than I'm supposed to as it is. Sometimes it's good to be a government worker, you get away with so much shit


 
Thanks , I think I will cut back to 2 minutes rest on some wo's like today . I think it was liek an hour and 20-30 minutes . 4 minutes seems like an eternity , i'm use to 50 - 70 minutes. Looking forward to your results and any insight you might have since completing a training cycle.

Good job


----------



## Paynne (Aug 4, 2004)

*Legs - Shock*

Naut Leg ext 155x11, 170x8
Squat mach 270x11, 280x11

Naut leg ext 170x8, 170x8
Leg Press Mach 160x6, 150x7

Lunge 55x8->40x6->30x6->sit on the floor for a sec

Seated Leg curl 125x8, x8
Lying leg curl 90x8, x8

Seated single leg curl 65x7->50x5->35x5

Calves on Naut Leg press
150x12->130x8->110x7
160x11->130x7->110x5 +4

Rested very little between sets and it was just beastly.  Rest day today.  Have to go into court to be a witness for an accident I was in  Hopefully it'll be quick and I can go hit the beach after


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hopefully it'll be quick and I can go hit the beach after


It's a beautiful day for it!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice Workouts paynne! Keep it up.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Great WO!! Love that shock week!!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

Building a house is the way to go.  We met with the Electrician and told them exactly where we want the outlets, recessed lighting,  .  I want to move in NOW! 

*Back/Abs - shock*

Pullover 65x9, x10
WG Pulldown 120x9, x10

Stiff arm pulldown 95x11, 100x9
Rev Grip Bent row  120x11, 130x6

CG pulley row 130x8->110x6->90x6

DB DL 80sx8->70sx6->60sx6

Abs circuit


Was going to try burning my left eye out with a hot poker but decided that a dropset of DB DLs would be more torturous. My grip was so fried I couldn't write the reps into my journal for at least 5 mins.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Was going to try burning my left eye out with a hot poker but decided that a dropset of DB DLs would be more torturous. My grip was so fried I couldn't write the reps into my journal for at least 5 mins.


Now thats hardcore ! and funny !   Great wo !


----------



## Paynne (Aug 6, 2004)

9 week measurements:

.................6/12/04................7/10/04.......8/06/04

weight.........160....................163...............165
Bi...............14 1/2................14 3/4..............15
chest..........39 1/4................39 1/2.............40
waist...........32 1/2...............33 ..................33 1/2
thigh...........18 1/4(?)............19 1/4 ...........19 1/8
calf.............13 1/4...............13 3/4..............13 3/4

Not bad for me.  I'll take it.  I underestimated how many cals I needed and it took me 3 weeks to raise the cals enough.  So I was really only hypercaloric for 6 weeks.  I'm going to bulk to 170 and then
do a short cut, mostly because that's when my pants won't fit anymore 

Taking next week off, I need it.  I'm going to emphasize the heavy stuff next time.  Perhaps P/P/RR/S with singles/doubles on power week, maybe some olympic moves.  I've got a week to think about it.  I really like the cyclical thing, even if I don't exactly follow PRRS I'll be doing some kind of cyclical workout.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2004)

Good job !   I'm impressed.  Next bulk you will do even better.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 14, 2004)

Since there's nothing exciting to report this week I'll put up a pic of the house such as it is so far.  I'd post the next workout for feedback but it's on the harddrive at work.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

WoW  !   That will be so beautiful when done ! Congrats !


----------



## BritChick (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey Paynee,
First off 41 ISN'T old!!!   
Just read your journal, looks great, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2004)

I expect to be invited over when it's done....  

Beautiful house Paynne  .


----------



## Paynne (Aug 15, 2004)

oOOOoo BritChick's abs made it into my journal .  The self effacing stuff in the beginning was tongue in cheek.  It's pretty rare when I say anything serious.  Thanks for joining 

Thanks GW and JD.  Yeah a huge IM party would be something.  My neighbors would probably be scared to death with all the 200+lb ppl around


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> oOOOoo BritChick's abs made it into my journal . The self effacing stuff in the beginning was tongue in cheek. It's pretty rare when I say anything serious. Thanks for joining
> 
> Thanks GW and JD. Yeah a huge IM party would be something. My neighbors would probably be scared to death with all the 200+lb ppl around


Hey Paynne,
That BritChick is gorgeous isn't she !    I bet your neighbors would be curious to say the least. LOL
Is your new home in a "secure" community?  One of those that has a gaurdhouse at the entrance ?  Kind of like a military base. Not trying to be a smartass just curious. I've seen a few of those and thought they were kind of neat . The homes in those communities are really nice like yours. Any acreage ?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Paynne!!

That house is BEAUTIFUL!!!        I love it!!!!!!!!!!

Geez that BC has some awesome abs...  She is     I bet she didnt eat death by chocolate on Satruday night....    (like me)


----------



## Paynne (Aug 16, 2004)

GW- Nope, no security guard. We don't even have a police dept We have to call the state police for anything. It's not a problem around here 'cept for fender benders, and other stupid stuff. I have an acre but most of it is woods. I really don't want any more grass to mow anyway 


Sappy- Thanks lots. I seem to remember some abbies on your pix stop being so modest!  


Ahhh It was good to be back in the gym today!


*Chest/Delts/Traps*

Bench 175x4, 185x3, 195x2, 205x1, 205x1
BB Inc Bench 135x5, 145x3, 145x3
Flyes 35x8, 40x6, 40x5
DB shoulder press 45x4, 50x2, 55x1
Side lateral 35x5, 35x5, 35x5
BB Shrug 225x6, 245x3, 245x3


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2004)

Good lookin workout Paynne .

If you don't mind me asking, what county do you live in?  I'm in Gloucester.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks JD.  I live in Cape May County, and work in Atlantic County.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2004)

I thought maybe.  I've been to Cape May, and it is a beautiful place!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> GW- Nope, no security guard. We don't even have a police dept We have to call the state police for anything. It's not a problem around here 'cept for fender benders, and other stupid stuff. I have an acre but most of it is woods. I really don't want any more grass to mow anyway
> 
> 
> Sappy- Thanks lots. I seem to remember some abbies on your pix stop being so modest!
> ...


Is that a prrs2 workout ?  or are you customiing prrs ?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is that a prrs2 workout ?  or are you customiing prrs ?


It's not prtII  if it was he would me 1rm for the 1st exercise, 3 reps for 2nd and 5 reps for 3rd


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 17, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> It's not prtII  if it was he would me 1rm for the 1st exercise, 3 reps for 2nd and 5 reps for 3rd


Thnaks Riss  
But I was mainly giving paynne a hard time  

Has GP even published prrs duece ? or is it still in the experimental phase ?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

Not published as such just the sneak preview he gave.
I have been implimenting that stuff (in my journal) and he hasn't corrected me so i think i must be pretty close


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Paynne!

I am in shock week this week!  My fav!   I am so sore today from back and butt on SUnday I cant bend over.  Deadlifts HURT!!!  BUT they have become on of my favs!!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is that a prrs2 workout ? or are you customiing prrs ?


Well actually I have never worked in that rep range before and had no idea how much weight to use. It's supposed to be what ris said. Also, I only have 45 mins to workout so I can't really be doing 5 sets of the first exercise with long rest periods. 

I'm going for mass (until I get 5 more pounds, then a short cut) and I've read conflicting advice on how to schedule the weeks. I used to think it was P/P/RR/S but then I read in the PRRS basics thread that it should be P/RR/P/RR, and somewhere else in the same thread RR/P/RR/S. 



> I am so sore today from back and butt on SUnday I cant bend over


STOOOPP! I'm at work and trying very hard not to think about your butt. 


*Legs - Power*

Squats 225x3, 225x4, 235x3
Leg press 270x6, 290x5, 290x4.5
1 Leg ext 95x5, 95x3, 85x4
Lying Leg Curl 140x5, 150x4, 160x3, 170x2
SLDL 205x5, 205x5, 205x5
Seated Calf 155x4, 165x3, 165x3


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice SLDL's... especially after doing leg curls  .


----------



## Paynne (Aug 19, 2004)

!!!SORE!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

I did SLDs after lying leg curls yesterday too!!!     but I supersetted them, I am in shock week! 
WOW!  You are strong!!!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm not strong at all compared to most ppl here.  Got a long way to go. 


*Back - power*

3/4 DL (no rack available)  245x2, 255x1x1x1x1 
Bent Row 175x5, 185x3x3
Weighted pullup 10x5, 10x3, mex4.5
CG seated row 160x5, 160x4


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

PLEASE!!  You are very STRONG!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

I think Sapph wants an invite to that IM party you're going to throw once your house is done.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I think Sapph wants an invite to that IM party you're going to throw once your house is done.


Paynne , if you're bald or shave your head thats in your favor too


----------



## Paynne (Aug 20, 2004)

Holy Jeez look at that avi.  Where the heck is my razor?


----------



## Paynne (Aug 23, 2004)

*Chest/Delts RR*

Inc DB 60x7, 60x6, 55x6
DB Bench 55x10, 50x11, 50x11
Flyes 25x16, x16, x16
DB Press 40x6, x6, x6
Bent Lateral 25x9, x9, x9
Front Lateral w/plate 35x12, x12, x12

It had to be an early morning wo today.  I'm a morning person but I like my aftermoon workouts better.  It took me at least half the wo before I was awake.  

Work has just been too much like work lately.  I haven't been able to get on as much as I'd like


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *Chest/Delts RR*
> Work has just been too much like work lately. I haven't been able to get on as much as I'd like


Don't ya hate when that happens !  Hang in there, surely it will get better.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 27, 2004)

The project from hell is completed, so hopefully I'll have more IM time now .  Although I'll be away at an Oracle  training class next week.  I seriously doubt if the hotel "gym" is useable but we'll see.  Maybe i can figure something out if they have more than a piece of cardio equipment.


*Back - RR*

CG pulldown  130x7x7x7
DB Row   60x10x9
WG cable row 130x11x11
Pullover 50x15x13

a bunch of crunches I didn't bother counting


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Stranger !  

Welcome back !  How's the house coming along ?


----------



## Paynne (Aug 27, 2004)

It's coming along fast.  The plumbing and heating are in and the electrician was supposed to do his thing this week.  Now I just have to sell my house 


Major cheat meal tonight!  I'll be away for my b'day so we're going to the Borgata in Atlantic City to celebrate early.  Good thing I don't care for gambling too much being as we are so close.  And at the Borgata on a Friday night They'll be all $25 tables which are too rich for my blood.  So I'll save my money for wine and dessert ...and then more wine....and then..


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 27, 2004)

ok paynne, now you got someone else reading your journal. i saw where you threatened early on to stop writing if others didnt take interest. keep up the good work. i have thought about a journal, i just know how critical some people here are and im scared lol


----------



## Paynne (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey bullet thanks for dropping by. Actually ppl here are very supportive. You get a lot of good feedback on what you are doing by posting your diet/wo.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2004)

Have fun at the Borgata, Paynne...  Luckily I'm not into gambling either .


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

How's the Pain Paynne ??


----------



## BIG C (Aug 28, 2004)

Good back workout bro!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 3, 2004)

Big C - Thanks!

JD - Borgata was ok.  Ombra was a bit of a dissapointment.  Speccios's (spelling?) which is upstars from ombra was much better.  However my high rolling wife won $25 in roulette which is the third time in a row she's won.  I didn't play at all.

Ris - Well I'm away on business in Philadelphia all week.  Believe it or not the hotel gym is somewhat useable.  They have DB's  but they only go up to 35's  , and a universal gym circa 1965. So all week I've been going extremely slow, focusing on form, and doing supersets, since it's shock week anyway.  Today's my last day here and then it's time to fight the traffic all the way home


----------



## Paynne (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey all  After eating like crap all of last week because I was away, and all weekend because of holiday BBQs,  I finally have the diet back in order. I guess I'm just a freak because I actually prefer eating this way   It's gonna feel good getting back into a real gym.  Everyone have a great day.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hey all  After eating like crap all of last week because I was away, and all weekend because of holiday BBQs, I finally have the diet back in order. I guess I'm just a freak because I actually prefer eating this way   It's gonna feel good getting back into a real gym. Everyone have a great day.


Welcome back   You work way too much/hard.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 7, 2004)

It's not normally that bad.  That was only the second training I've been to in 5 years of working here.   It was a good class, and it's good to do something besides stare at a computer all day anyway. I wouldn't mind going to the next 3 Oracle classes on the developer track. 


*Chest/Delts* 

Bench Press 205x2x1x1, 185x3
BB Inc press 145x4x4 *
Flyes 40x8, 45x5x5
DB Shoulder Press 55x2x2, 60x1
Side Lateral 35x6x6
BB Shrug 245x6, 255x6, 265x4

* shoulder was popping so I cut this exercise short.  I'm extremely careful about injuries.  I've been warming up RCs before chest/delts every week.  These old bones can take only so much you know?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

I just read through your journal ..... It looks like you've made some good size gains in two months.  

OFF TOPIC:
I saw you hit an Oracle Class ... What do you do with Oracle?


----------



## Paynne (Sep 7, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just read through your journal ..... It looks like you've made some good size gains in two months.
> 
> OFF TOPIC:
> I saw you hit an Oracle Class ... What do you do with Oracle?



Thanks, i'm really happy with the program, my problem mostly is getting enough calories in me.  

I work on a project for the FAA.  Well, actually I work for a subcontractor.  It's in java and uses an Oracle Database to store/send entries for the controllers.  I've been working on the Java client side but I've been getting more and more into the stored procedures at the DB.  So I told my boss if he wants me doing this stuff I have to get some real DB training.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 8, 2004)

Squats 245x3x3x3
Leg Press 290x5.5x6, 300x3.5
Single leg ext 85x5x5x5
Lying leg curl 170x3x3x3
SLDL 205x5x6x6


Calves got moved to tmw cuz I ran out of time.  I may have to go back to the old power week.  I just don't have time for 5 sets of 1-2 with long rests.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 9, 2004)

*Back/Abs/Calves - Power*

Rack DL 255x3, 265x2x1x1
Bent Row 185x4x4x3
Weighted Pullups 10x5x5x3.5
Decline Ab crunch 35x7, 40x4x4
Leg Raise 20x6x5
Seated Calf 165x5, 175x3x3


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2004)

Workouts really looking solid Paynne.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice simple solid workouts Paynne  Keep heavy week basic and you'll grow 
Don't worry so much about the long rests either


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice simple solid workouts Paynne  Keep heavy week basic and you'll grow
> Don't worry so much about the long rests either


Yeah , you'll be big as Riss


----------



## Paynne (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks all.  What does everyone think about dropping shock week altogether and focusing on the heavy stuff?  The first week I did sets of 1-2 I didn't think my joints could take much of it, but this week I was ok.  

*Arms - Power* 

Olympic bar curls    100x1x1, 95x2x2
Preacher curls     75x4x4.5
hammer curl   40x6, 45x4
Dips   45x4, 50x3x3
Skull Crusher  85x4x4
Single arm Ext   30x5x5

Oh, btw, I think I've found the most effective supplement ever.  Digestive enzymes.  Not only did the nasty gas problem go away but I weighed in 2 pounds heavier after a week.  Perhaps my body just couldn't break down all the food and it was getting wasted before?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Thanks all.  What does everyone think about dropping shock week altogether and focusing on the heavy stuff?  The first week I did sets of 1-2 I didn't think my joints could take much of it, but this week I was ok.
> 
> *Arms - Power*
> 
> ...



I like doing a heavy week followed by a 10 rep range week then repeat 

Nice lifts!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Thanks all. What does everyone think about dropping shock week altogether and focusing on the heavy stuff? The first week I did sets of 1-2 I didn't think my joints could take much of it, but this week I was ok.
> 
> *Arms - Power*
> 
> ...


Nice wo! 
 I know what ya mean about the digestive enzymes , started them a month or ar so ago


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2004)

What brand of digestive enyzmes are you guys using?  I've tried Beano before and it seemed to work well.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm using Beverly.  Not for any particular reason I just bought it as part of an order from bulk nutrition.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What brand of digestive enyzmes are you guys using? I've tried Beano before and it seemed to work well.


I have Rexall from Wal-Mart


----------



## Paynne (Sep 13, 2004)

*Chest/Delts RR* 

Inc DB Press   60x7x7x7
DB Bench 50x12x11x10.5
Flyes 25x17, 30x12x12
DB Press  40x9, 45x5x5
Bent Lateral 25x13, 30x8
Front Lat w/plate 35x11x12

Motivational probs today but I got through it  

Drywall is up on the house!  They did it in two days I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 15, 2004)

*Back RR* 

CG Pulldown 130x9, 140x6x6
DB Row  60x11, 65x8x8
WG Cable Row  130x11x11
Pullover 50x17, 55x12
Misc ab stuff


Supposed to be off today but I can't workout tmw.  I have to take a half day at work and go check out what's going on with my Grandmother.  We think someone is scamming some money out of her.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *Back RR*
> 
> CG Pulldown 130x9, 140x6x6
> DB Row  60x11, 65x8x8
> ...



Take a baseball bat and whip someones ass!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Take a baseball bat and whip someones ass!!!!


Yeah ! What YM said    People that mess with Grandma's deserve a bat across the nose !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah ! What YM said    People that mess with Grandma's deserve a bat across the nose !!


... and a hard kick in the balls!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah but this guy is passing himself off as her friend.  So today I have to tell my Grandmother that her only friend in the world is a scammer   And it shouldn't cost 12,000 to have shingles replaced.I have to leave work around 12 and meet my Mom to drive there.  He's been "working" on her roof for 9 months.  I'm expecting to see a train wreck on her roof when I get there.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Yeah but this guy is passing himself off as her friend. So today I have to tell my Grandmother that her only friend in the world is a scammer  And it shouldn't cost 12,000 to have shingles replaced.I have to leave work around 12 and meet my Mom to drive there. He's been "working" on her roof for 9 months. I'm expecting to see a train wreck on her roof when I get there.


Holy Sheet !!!

I'd be bringing a lawyer with me !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Holy Sheet !!!
> 
> I'd be bringing a lawyer with me !



No kidding!!!   I had a complete tearoff done on my roof last summer in 1 DAY (including the garage)  for $3400.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

How did it go with Grandma's roofer ?


----------



## Paynne (Sep 18, 2004)

It's a mess. She agreed to allow us to get her a pro roofer, then forgot the conversation the next day...and he was back on the roof.  Actually that was the first time in months he had been up there.  Current bank statement shows her withdrawing $100 three times on Monday and once on Wednesday, and a total of $1,300 in just this month alone. I found out this has been going on for 9 months.  And this guy insists he isn't taking any more moneyMy Mom is getting copies of every check she's written in the past year and I'm nailing this guy. 


...anyway.  Two more pounds and I'll start a very short cut just to keep the bf to a respectable level.  I'm going to try cycles of gaining 10 lbs then cutting 5 just so I don't have to do long cuts with the ever present plateaus. Everybody have a good weekend


----------



## Paynne (Sep 20, 2004)

Net probs at work.  Couldn't get on this site all day.  How to they expect me to work like that??????

*Chest/Delts - Power* 

Bench 205x1x2x2, 210x1
DB Inc 60x7, 70x3x3
Flye Mach 100x8, 110x6x5
DB Shoulder Press  60x1x1x1 
Side Lateral 35x7, 40x4
BB Shrug 265x5, 275x3x3


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> It's a mess. She agreed to allow us to get her a pro roofer, then forgot the conversation the next day...and he was back on the roof. Actually that was the first time in months he had been up there. Current bank statement shows her withdrawing $100 three times on Monday and once on Wednesday, and a total of $1,300 in just this month alone. I found out this has been going on for 9 months. And this guy insists he isn't taking any more moneyMy Mom is getting copies of every check she's written in the past year and I'm nailing this guy.
> 
> 
> ...anyway. Two more pounds and I'll start a very short cut just to keep the bf to a respectable level. I'm going to try cycles of gaining 10 lbs then cutting 5 just so I don't have to do long cuts with the ever present plateaus. Everybody have a good weekend


 Nailing a roofer !!!   But seriously I hope you do ! 

2 more lbs and you will be at what  wt ?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Net probs at work. Couldn't get on this site all day. How to they expect me to work like that??????
> 
> *Chest/Delts - Power*
> 
> ...


You work out at lunch  right ? is this a company gym or do you have to leave the building ?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Net probs at work.  Couldn't get on this site all day.  How to they expect me to work like that??????


  The nerve of some people


----------



## Paynne (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll be at 170... slow but sure progress. Actually I had gotten lazy and wasn't using fitday like I should and cals had dipped a bit by accident.  So I'm back into the fitday thing now. 


The gym I use is a couple blocks from the office. If it's nice out I just walk and that's my warmup. Sometimes it doesn't work out and I go after work but that's rare.  

Net is still slow today but at least I can get to the site now.

I actually got going early enough today to stop at Starbucks. mmMMMMMMMmm Starbucks is just the best!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 21, 2004)

*Legs - Power*

Felt like I was gonna pull a hamstring every time I went all the way back on leg press, or go far down on squats last week.  So I did hams first this week to warm them up completely.  Made a big difference. 

Lying Leg Curl 170x4, 180x2x2
SLDL 205x7, 215x4x4
Squats 245x4, 255x2x2
Leg Press 300x6, 310x4x4
1 Leg ext 85x7, 90x5x5
Seated Calf 175x4, 180x2x2


You know...I've had strength gains in at least 3/4 if not all of the exercises in every workout in the last 3 months.  For me, that's gotta be a record.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *Legs - Power*
> 
> Felt like I was gonna pull a hamstring every time I went all the way back on leg press, or go far down on squats last week.  So I did hams first this week to warm them up completely.  Made a big difference.
> 
> ...



Hi Paynne   
Just popping by.  Awesome workout.    Congratulations on your strength gains!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *Legs - Power*
> 
> 
> You know...I've had strength gains in at least 3/4 if not all of the exercises in every workout in the last 3 months. For me, that's gotta be a record.


  You da man !


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> mmMMMMMMMmm Starbucks is just the best!


  Everywhere i go people r talkin bout the yummy stuff they r eating   
That's it.... i'm leaving IM!!!!  

Congrats on the increases


----------



## Paynne (Sep 23, 2004)

*Back/Abs - Power*


DL
floor: 
265x0 245x1
Rack:
265x2, 270x2, 275x1
Bent Row: 185x5, 190x3x3
Weighted Pullup 10x5x4x3.5
Decline Abs: 45x5x5x4
Leg Raise: 20x4(?)x5x5

After my minicut I'm thinking about doing an arm workout I did last year that netted some good results. It's only 6 weeks long so what the heck.

It's 82 deg and beautiful outside, wish I could be outside and not stuck at this computer.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 27, 2004)

*Chest/Delts RR*


Inc DB Press 60x9x8x8
DB Bench 50x13x13x10
Flyes 30x13x12x12
DB Shoulder Press 45x5x5x4
Bent lateral 30x12, 35x8
Front lateral w/plate 35x13x13

Shoulders were fried after the chest wo  So I didn't have much left for the shoulder wo.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *Chest/Delts RR*
> 
> 
> Inc DB Press 60x9x8x8
> ...


MMMMMM MMMMM Good ! Fried shoulders ! LOL

You must work at a madmans pace to get all that done on your lunch break?


----------



## Paynne (Sep 27, 2004)

I have to get it done in around 45 mins. I've got speed showering down   As long as my work gets done my boss isn't on my back at all.  

The only ppl who work less than government workers, are government subcontractors   Although I've been working more on my current project than the other two projects combined.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 28, 2004)

Here comes the storm my way.  I guess this one is remnents of jeanine.  I've lost track of them all.  


*Legs - RR*

Single leg press sled + 30x11, 35x8x10
Squat Machine   320x16, 340x11x11
Leg ext  125x18, 135x12x11
Lying Leg curl 130x9, 140x6x6
SLDL 195x12, 205x8
Seated Leg curl 95x16, 110x11
Seated calf 105x13, 110x10x10


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

Workouts are looking great Paynne.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looking good in here! Quick question, are you doing SHOCK? Seems you've gone back and forth from Power to RR. 

How are you liking this program, seems a hybrid of phase I and II.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 29, 2004)

I skipped shock the last time...can't get nothing past you.  I wanted to focus on the heavy stuff since I'm in dire need of more meat on my bones.  Next cycle I'll put shock back in.


I picked what I could out of what has been posted on PRRS II.  I like doing it, but I think I got better results from PRRS I.  Although it sure looks like Ris got great results from it.  I'll be following your stuff in your journal to see how the PRRS II thing goes.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I skipped shock the last time...can't get nothing past you. I wanted to focus on the heavy stuff since I'm in dire need of more meat on my bones. Next cycle I'll put shock back in.
> 
> 
> I picked what I could out of what has been posted on PRRS II. I like doing it, but I think I got better results from PRRS I. Although it sure looks like Ris got great results from it. I'll be following your stuff in your journal to see how the PRRS II thing goes.


Thats right , nobody puts anything past rock  

Hey Paynne Manor is looking good


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow!  Paynne, that is some pad, ya got there!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks guys.  Hopefully they'll put the brick on soon, I can't wait to see it on the house rather than on pallets in front of it .  Someone told me if you use brick it's one of the last things they put on so I guess that's normal.  The interior doors and trim are in.  We only have one bathroom now so I CAN'T WAIT to have a bathroom I don't have to share with 3 other ppl, especially my 15 yr old who takes 30 min showers now...45 mins if you don't yell at him a few times.  And he's a boy, imagine if I had a girl?!?!?


----------



## Paynne (Oct 1, 2004)

*Arms - RR*


Inc DB Curl 30x11, 35x6x6
cable row 80x14x14
Conc curl 25x14/13x13
Weighted Dip 45x6x6x6
Pushdown 80x10x10
Kickback 25x14x14

WooHoo! Arm strength has been stuck for a bit but it busted loose today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 3, 2004)

Weighing in at 170, and I can see some accumulated goo on the stomach, so it's time for a mini cut.  Just gonna lose 5 lbs, then back to gaining.  It feels like I'm going in the wrong direction when I cut but it's gotta be done. Bringing cals down to around 2,500 or a little lower should be about right.  Oh I hate changing my diet, I always get......gastrointestinal situations


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 3, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *Arms - RR*
> 
> 
> Inc DB Curl 30x11, 35x6x6
> ...


WooHoo  is right !! Don't ya just love it when stuff like that happens


----------



## Paynne (Oct 4, 2004)

*Chest/Delts - Shock* 

Cable xover 120x8x8
Inc DB Press 50x8x6

Inc Flyes 40x7, 35x7
Dips mex7x7

Seated mach Press 130x7->110x5->90x4

Seated Side Lat 30x8x8
DB Press 30x8x8

Rev Pec Deck 90x8x8
upright row 80x8x7

Cable Front Raise 75x8->65x4.5->55x5






......ouch....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *Chest/Delts - Shock*
> 
> Cable xover 120x8x8
> Inc DB Press 50x8x6
> ...


ouch ?  More like OUCH !  120 lbs crossovers !!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Awwww, there's shock week, LOL


----------



## Paynne (Oct 7, 2004)

*Back/Abs shock*

Pullover 65x11, 70x8
WG Pulldown 120x11, 130x8

Pullover Mach 100x8x8
Rev Grip Bent row 135x8x7

DB DL  80sx8->70x6->60x4

2 giant sets of leg raises, cable crunches, crunches w/feet in the air, and hyperextensions.

Short wo today, we've been so busy since some FAA guys are in town checking out the new build so we're frantically fixing shit that doesn't work.  Taking tmw off to play golf with my 13 year old.  He's dying to drive an electric cart  We both suck so bad we don't bother keeping score, it's more fun that way


----------



## Paynne (Oct 10, 2004)

*Arms/abs  - Shock*

EZ Curl 75x8x8
CG Chin mex8x6

Preacher curl 65x8x7
Rev Curl 45x7x7

single arm Cable curl 50x8->30x5->20x5

Pushdown 80x12x12
CG Bench 135x8x6

Rev Pushdown 90x12, 100x11
Overhead ext 50x7x5

Weighted Dip 40x10->20x8->mex8

Pulley crunches 150x12->110x8->90x8, 150x11->110x8->90x8


Diet: My 13 year old's b'day party, so a bunch of crap


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

Gotta love the bunch of crap, LOL! Good arm w/o.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 11, 2004)

*Chest/Delts - Power* 

DB Press 80x7, 85x4x4
Inc DB Press 65x6x6x5
Weighted dips 45x7, 50x4x4
BB Shoulder Press 100x6x5x5
Laterals 35x6x6, 40x5
BB Shrugs 245x7, 255x5x6

Today's diet: no crap  

I had $2,000 worth of popcorn we're selling for the Boy Scouts in a spare room.  We're down to about $800 still to sell. Anybody wanna buy some popcorn?   To bad popcorn isn't good when you're cutting.  See that willpower I have!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

Great Power wo!!  You rock!!   
Soo Power this week huh?  I am RRing it!!  except for leggies, GP has me POWERING legs for a month or so!    

HEY WHERE IS YOUR TEAM GOPRO IN YOUR SIG?????


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2004)

Great w/o! Wow, shoulders after chest. You must be fried, LOL


----------



## Paynne (Oct 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> HEY WHERE IS YOUR TEAM GOPRO IN YOUR SIG?????


You're right, I need one.  Can I use your butt?:bounce: 



> Great w/o! Wow, shoulders after chest. You must be fried, LOL


I'm just doing the wo/split listed in the basic PRRS program.  Been doing it a while now so I should change it up I guess.  After this mini cut I'll do it a little different.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 15, 2004)

*HAPPY FRIDAY! :bounce:*​ 
*Yesterday's wo:*​

*Back/Abs Power*​

Rack DL 225x5x4x4​Bent Row 175x5x5x5​Weighted Pullup 10x5x5x4​Decline Abs 45x6x5x5​Leg raise 10x5x5x5​ 

I'm so happy it's Friday although I'm going to be really busy this weekend. Got an open house on Sunday in an all out effort to sell my house. Diet has been fairly good, down a few pounds after a week and a half. Maybe another week and I'll start bulking again. Can't wait​


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

TGIF  Paynne !


Good WO  !  Good luck with the house .  How many weeks you been cutting ?  How long will your next bulk be ?


----------



## Paynne (Oct 15, 2004)

I've only been cutting for a week and a half.  I'm not going by time but rather by weight.  Bulk 10 lbs and then cut 5.  Goal is to end up looking like....well you actually   I just don't want to have to do some huge cut at the end of a long bulk. 


*Arms - Power* 

BB curl 80x6x6x6
Preacher Curl 80x7, 85x5x4
Hammer curl 45x4x4x4
CG Bench 135x7, 140x6x6
Skull Crushers 90x7, 95x5x5
Single Arm DB ext 35x5x5x5


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I've only been cutting for a week and a half. I'm not going by time but rather by weight. Bulk 10 lbs and then cut 5. Goal is to end up looking like....well you actually  I just don't want to have to do some huge cut at the end of a long bulk.
> 
> 
> *Arms - Power*
> ...


Sounds like a hell of a plan   And thanks for the compliment but I hope you look better than i do after all that hard work and diet .

Looks like the amount of weight you are using has gone up pretty good with the prrs II


----------



## Paynne (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah I'm back on PRRS I for now.  This should be the last week of the cut, I'm almost at 165 again already.  I guess I'll keep up with PRRS I for now.  Although I like doing singles also so I'll probably throw in some 1 rep sets for fun.  I should change up the split and exercises, so I'll have to work on that.

Been way busy at work, should slow down to a normal level now though.  Just heard I have to go to Virginia for a few days in Nov, and I have to work from 2pm - 10pm    It's always boring on business trips unless I'm in a big city.  

Legs - RR

single leg press sled + 35x10x10x10
squat mach 340x12, 360x10x10
Leg ext 135x11x11x10
Lying leg curl 140x8x7
SLDL 205x9x7x7
Seated leg curl 110x11x11
Seated calf 110x13, 115x9x9

Anybody else use a pda to keep track of their workouts?  My journal is getting all dog eared and I'm looking for an excuse to buy a pda


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm back on PRRS I for now. This should be the last week of the cut, I'm almost at 165 again already. I guess I'll keep up with PRRS I for now. Although I like doing singles also so I'll probably throw in some 1 rep sets for fun. I should change up the split and exercises, so I'll have to work on that.
> 
> Been way busy at work, should slow down to a normal level now though. Just heard I have to go to Virginia for a few days in Nov, and I have to work from 2pm - 10pm  It's always boring on business trips unless I'm in a big city.
> 
> ...


PDA !   Like you need an excuse    But honey all the gang on IM have them !


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PDA !   Like you need an excuse    But honey all the gang on IM have them !


Think i might use that one  The covers ripped off my journal


----------



## Paynne (Oct 21, 2004)

She's giving me grief about the pda thing.  .....women....  

Back - RR

CG Weighted Chins 10x7, 15x5x5
WG Cable rows 130x11x11x11
Pullover 60x10x10
DB Row 65x9x9x9

3 sets of a circuit of  fitball crunches as Ris calls them , Leg raises, and hypers.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Workout looks short and sweet, I like em like that ! 

Nice avi


----------



## Paynne (Oct 22, 2004)

After seeing those toothpick arms in the avi I've decided to definately do that arm-centric workout I did last year.....now if I can just find the darn thing. 

Speaking of arms...


Workout: Arms - RR

I'm too lazy to go get my journal to type it in...how pathetic 


NO KIDS THIS WEEKEND!  They're camping with the boy scouts. PARRRRRRRRTY!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> NO KIDS THIS WEEKEND!  They're camping with the boy scouts. PARRRRRRRRTY!


Ohhhh yeahhhhh


----------



## Paynne (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok here are results from this bulk/mini cut cycle.  Nothing exciting but I'll take it. 

Chest +1/2"
Bi +3/8 "
Thigh +1"
calf +1/2"
Waist +1"   

Actually I changed where I measure the waist, from the belly button area to....well the waist acutally   Not sure when I changed that so I'm not sure if that number is correct.  Where does everyone else measure?

Started bulking again, also started the arm workout yesterday, which is basically overtraining the arms for 6 weeks and then taking a rest.   Gained 1/2" on it last year so we'll see what happens.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Ok here are results from this bulk/mini cut cycle. Nothing exciting but I'll take it.
> 
> Chest +1/2"
> Bi +3/8 "
> ...


What period of time did this bulk/mini cut last ? 

Good job


----------



## Paynne (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I started this journal on 6/21 so.....4 months I suck.

Hurt my back on Sunday so I'm babying it for a few days using mostly machines and light weights...well light*ER *weights 

*Monday: Chest/Shoulders/Arms*

Nautilus Maching Press 100x12, 110x11, 125x9
Inc BB Press 115x9x8x7
Shoulder Mach Press 120x7, 100x8x8
Strict Laterals  25x8x8x8
Dips 20x10, 25x8
DB French Press 25'sx8x8
Inc DB Curl 35x6x 30x10x8x8 *

*Changed the angle for each set starting with a low angle and working up. 


*Tues: Legs*

Leg press Mach 120x12x12x12
Leg ext 140x10x10x10
single leg press sled+35x11, 40x10x10
Lying leg curl 120x9x8x8
Seated calf 125x10x10x10
Calf on leg press 150x10x10x10


----------



## Paynne (Oct 27, 2004)

Back/Arms II

Pullups mex8x7x7
DB Row 65x10x10x10
Cable Row 130x8x8x8
BB Curl 60x9x8x8 (wide,med, narrow grips)
DB Hammer curls 35x5, 30x8
Pressdown 80x7, 75x8, 70x9x9

Had some low enery this workout which never happens  Guess I'm still not used to bulking again yet cuz I just couldn't eat all of the food I had packed.  Couple more days I'll be back at it I guess. Or maybe it's cuz I'm so demoralized that my house hasn't sold and I'm supposed to close on the new house in a month.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Back/Arms II
> 
> Pullups mex8x7x7
> DB Row 65x10x10x10
> ...


Hey where are all the pretty ladies ? J/K  

Have you had any offers at all on your house ?   So if it doesn't sell before the new one is ready you'll have two house payments ?  That would suck ! 

Hey does the new house have a gym in it ? 

Those gains you made in the 4 months.... I would take that every four months !!!!  Multiply those numbers times 3 bud .  Those are good gains !


----------



## Paynne (Oct 28, 2004)

We had several buyers.  One in particular gave the highest bid and then backed out later after the other bidders had moved on He did that to me not once but TWICE.  Less than a month to go now so if the bank lets us do it we'll have two mortgages for a while. If not, then my contract with the builders says I get my deposit back and the house goes on the market  

Yeah you're right about the gains.  It's better than where everyone else in my age group is heading  I compare myself to the ppl here who are just smokin. But over the summer I had what looked to be a 20 yr old obvioulsy following me down the boardwalk and beach while my wife was walking next to me   I train for myself but stuff like that certainly doesn't suck  (ok no more pix of myself here in case someone recognizes me and tells my wife  )


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Damn , TWICE !   Thats sounds like a great option in the contract that you can get your deposit back if need be .  


A 20 year old !!!  You Dawg !!!!! LOL  I won't even go into the stories of what goes on in a small town grocery store


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bulking now huh? Great, this is a great program to bulk with


----------



## Paynne (Oct 28, 2004)

I talked with ppl from the bank today and they are going to let us own both houses until the old one gets sold.  Yeah it's two mortgage payments but it shouldn't be for long.  At least the builder won't sell the new one out from under me now.  I figure if we had sold early and rented a place for a few months like my new neighbor did, it would have cost me about the same anyway. 


Yeah bulking again.  I'm flabbier than I want to be, but I'm only ~167 right now and got a loooong way to go. Everyone at work is finally used to my eating now, they just assume that I'll be eating when they walk in


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Hun!!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 29, 2004)

Heya Saph  I'm off to do arms again.  Hope your wo's are going well!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 30, 2004)

arms III/ abs

CG Bench 135x9x9
Rope Pressdown 70x9x9
DB Preacher 25x11, 30x8
BB curl 60x9x8
...gave up on abs. Back started hurting again as soon as I tried.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> ...gave up on abs. Back started hurting again as soon as I tried.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2004)

^^^ Ditto.  Wassup with that?  If doing abs causes back pain, then we need to find out why, and address it.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 31, 2004)

I had hurt my back cuz....cuz I'm OLD.  I think it was from jumping up on the porch of the new house before they built the stairs.  Pathetic isn't it? Seems ok now.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 1, 2004)

Chest/Delts/Arms I

Chest press mach 140x12, 155x10x10
Inc BB Press 115x9x9x7
Shoulder Mach 100x9x9x9
Strict Laterals 25x9x9x9
Dip 25x9x9
DB French Press 25'sx10, 30x7
Multi angle DB curls 30x10x9x8x8

Ran out of dextrose for the shake so I used....umm......lifesavers


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Chest/Delts/Arms I
> 
> Chest press mach 140x12, 155x10x10
> Inc BB Press 115x9x9x7
> ...


Nice Workout !  Way to be ...umm....creative !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

When I run out of dextrose, I eat gum drops instead .


----------



## Paynne (Nov 3, 2004)

I couldn't even go to parallel on squats because of my knees, but all of a sudden I can go completely atf.  What up with that?  Of course I can't use very much weight yet.

Yesterday - Legs

ATF squats 135x9x9x9
Leg ext 140x8x8x8
single leg press sled+40x10x10x10
SLDL 205x7x7x7
seated calf 115x10x9x9


----------



## Paynne (Nov 3, 2004)

Today back/arms II

Pullups mex8x8x7
DB Row 65x11, 70x8x8
Row Machine 70x8x8
BB Curl 3 different grips 60x11, 70x8x8
DB Hammer curl 30x11, 35x8
Straight bar pressdown 70x11, 75x8x8x8


legs = *SORE*


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

Good job on the squats !  I can't imagine doing atf


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

I bet your legs *are* sore, LOL!


----------



## Paynne (Nov 4, 2004)

Hell yes they're sore.  I was afraid DOMS would set in today and I'd need a wheelchair but it didn't.   We're just a bunch of freaks for seeking pain.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 8, 2004)

Chest/Delts

Bench 155x10, 165x7x7
DB inc press 60x6, 55x9x9
Flye Mach 100x11, 110x8x8
DB Shoulder 40x10, 45xx76.5
Laterals 35x8x8x8
Upright Rows 60x11, 70x9x9

Bah, no increases to speak of. 

Moving day is in 2 weeks  :bounce:


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Chest/Delts
> 
> Bench 155x10, 165x7x7
> DB inc press 60x6, 55x9x9
> ...


Paynne , whats up with this workout ?  No increases !  Come on bud ! suck it up ! 

You'll get a workout moving though !!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

You tell him Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You tell him Gary


----------



## Paynne (Nov 9, 2004)

I dunno.  That usually means it's time to take a week off.  But I'm in the middle of this routine, with 4.5 weeks left.  At the end of that I'll take a week off.

It's freaking 4am and I'm at "work" to oversee a database change. Would someone please tell me what I was thinking when I starting getting involved in the database?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 9, 2004)

Thats just the thing.... you wern't thinking....


----------



## Paynne (Nov 9, 2004)

Do you believe this?  I'm at work at the same time as a guy on the other side of the freaking world.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes...... but i am in the future


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes...... but i am in the future


tell me the winning powerball numbers !


----------



## Rissole (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> tell me the winning powerball numbers !


I dont get your channel....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Paynne,


Whats up in here ? No workouts for several days ?  You in that new house yet ?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes another MIA


----------



## Paynne (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm still here   Just got busy with selling the old house and packing and stuff.  We ended up selling at the last minute.  Closing on the new one next  Monday, and closing on the old one 2 weeks after that.  What a mess, we ended up getting a bid for $5,000 more AFTER we had signed a contract, but decided to stick with the contract that we had, those buyers just looked more financially solid.

THEN.......I had to go to the FAA command center in VA for 2 days...just got back.  There's so much security at that place...there isn't even a sign on the building saying what it is, you just have to know where it is.  The "Fitness center" at the hotel was unuseable   Diet went to total crap  and the wireless network at the hotel was too weak to use    That was a total bummer cuz I had gotten my palmtop in time to bring it but couldn't use the net.  Used it to watch a movie anyway  

....anyywaayy...back to the gym tmw. Arm workout is going good, got 1/4 inch in the first 2.5 weeks from it which is good for me.  I'll dig into everyone's journals later today or tmw


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

Paynne  welcome back ! 

Congrats on the houses  and the arm gains


----------



## Paynne (Nov 18, 2004)

Arms

CG smith bench 
180x5x5(partial reps)
135x7(full reps)

Pushdown, negatives only 110x4x4x4
Seated BB curl 100x3, 90x6x5
DB Preacher negs only 50x6x6x6

Ahh it felt good to be back in the gym.  Was forced to take 5 days off


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Arms
> 
> CG smith bench
> 180x5x5(partial reps)
> ...


100 lb curls  

How do you do negs only on pushdowns ?


----------



## Paynne (Nov 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 100 lb curls
> 
> How do you do negs only on pushdowns ?



I went up on my toes and threw the weight down. It'd be much easier with a partner.

Next week's wos:

Monday - Bending over and lifting heavy boxes.

Tuesday - Bending over and lifting heavy boxes.

Wednesday - Bending over and lifting heavy boxes.

Thursday - Bending over and lifting heavy boxes.

Talk to everybody in a few days


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I went up on my toes and threw the weight down. It'd be much easier with a partner.
> 
> Next week's wos:
> 
> ...


Lift with your legs !  Or  Delegate your authority/supervise


----------



## Paynne (Nov 29, 2004)

MOVING SUCKS!​
We had 2 weeks before selling the old house so we weren't completely packed.  I told the movers to just move what was packed.  What a mistake!  I spent the entire week packing and moving the rest of the crap. Anyway...it's over, boxes are still everywhere.   

Still no internet at home.  Not until tmw anyway.  Managed to sneak in a workout on Saturday.  Back to normal today, working Chest and delts today and I'll post it later.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> MOVING SUCKS!​
> 
> 
> We had 2 weeks before selling the old house so we weren't completely packed. I told the movers to just move what was packed. What a mistake! I spent the entire week packing and moving the rest of the crap. Anyway...it's over, boxes are still everywhere.
> ...


Been awhile  since I've moved but do recalll that it does suck !   Now comes the fun part !


----------



## Paynne (Dec 2, 2004)

The house BUYing insanity is over.  However the house SELLing has strouted is ugly head again  

Ok, enough stress for one day...maybe I should actually log a wo session in my journal  

Pullups *me x 9 PR* x 7 x 7.5 burned out the lats on the first set   
Bent row on the mach *90 x 8 PR*  x 8 x 8
DB Row *70 x 9 PR* x 9 x 8
Rope crunch 70 x 8 x 7 x 7
double crunch 20,20,20
Hypers 20lbs x 10 x 10 x 10


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Paynne, was it you that wanted a PDA??


----------



## Paynne (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah, and because I'm so impatient I already got it.  Dell x50v, one of the first PDAs with VGA, has wifi and bluetooth included....it's just the sheetz.


I included heavy low rep work for abs a few months ago.  Never done that stuff before.  It's definately the way to go for me.  I'm way too fat for abs, can't find my calipers in the mess, but I'd guess around 16%.  But I just got a shot in the mirror and I swear I saw an ab under the goo.  Next time I lean down we just might see some action baby


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> yeah, and because I'm so impatient I already got it.  Dell x50v, one of the first PDAs with VGA, has wifi and bluetooth included....it's just the sheetz.


Saaaweeet  I am biding on one on ebay at the moment its an iPaq 5555.
It has bluetooth, wifi an ir foldable keyboard for $500 hope hope no one outbids me, its got 4hrs and 6mins left


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> The house BUYing insanity is over. However the house SELLing has strouted is ugly head again
> 
> Ok, enough stress for one day...maybe I should actually log a wo session in my journal
> 
> ...


Ouch !  buyers backout ?  

Hey look at those PR's !  good wo


----------



## Paynne (Dec 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Saaaweeet  I am biding on one on ebay at the moment its an iPaq 5555.
> It has bluetooth, wifi an ir foldable keyboard for $500 hope hope no one outbids me, its got 4hrs and 6mins left



Very nice.  I spent 500 just on the pda and I know those keyboards aren't cheap.  It's rediculous what ppl are doing with them these days.  I heard about one guy who hooked it up to his car and could adjust the fuel/air mixture on the fly  



> Ouch ! buyers backout ?


No they wanted a $2,000 credit for repairs.  We told them to forgot it, we offered $500 and they accepted so the deal is back on.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 3, 2004)

Arm 6

cable conc curl 55x10x10x9
BB curl 70x7x7 drop 70x7->50x8
DB close grip press 65x7x6x5
Rope pressdown strip set 70x9->50x8->35x8->20x9

DB close grep press is just a wierd exercise.  If you keep them touching you might as well use a bar, and keeping them close but not touching is kinda awkward.  I might just use a bar next week which is the final week for this schtick.  

Can't find my scale, tape or calipers so I have no clue on progress


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Can't find my scale, tape or calipers so I have no clue on progress


If your getting stronger, then you are progressing.  Sounds like your house building/selling adventures are close to coming to an end.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 5, 2004)

That's true, although strength isn't my ultimate goal.  This string bean needs some hypertrophy.  Thank God the house delerium is almost over.  I was out moving old furniture to the curb at the old house this morning.  Closing is on Wednesday.  

Got a new scale and i haven't gained anything.  Should start gaining again now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> That's true, although strength isn't my ultimate goal.  This string bean needs some hypertrophy.


Ah, but all other things being equal (diet and workout), if you gain strength then you almost certainly will have gained some size.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 7, 2004)

Yesterday - Chest/Delts:

Bench *155x11*, 165x7x6
Inc Bench 115x9x9x8
Flye Mach *80x11*, 90x10x9
DB Press 40x10x10x8
Laterals 30x11, *35x9*x8
Front Plate Lateral *45x11*, 50x8

Today - Arms 5

single arm rev grip pressdown *50x13*, 55x9x9
CG Bench w/drop *145x7*, 145x6x6->115x6
EZ bar preacher *75x7x7x7*
DB curl strip set 35x9->30x7->25x8->20x8

Dec crunches 50x6x6x7
..ran out of time  


Almost done with this wo.  Not sure what I'm doing next.  It's been a while since I read about doggcrap but after reading Lam's journal I might give it a try. My weights will probably be less than half of Lam's


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Yesterday - Chest/Delts:
> 
> Bench *155x11*, 165x7x6
> Inc Bench 115x9x9x8
> ...


 

 

   I've heard the name but know nothing about it . Can you splain it to me in a few words  or give a link ?  

Oh and congrats on the PR's !!!!  They are coming pretty regular now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

DC Training....

http://www.intensemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=4944


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Paynne    and thank's for visiting my log's journal.  So it make me feel good to see that I'm not the only one over 40 and trying to get my best shape ever    Don't be a stranger too my journal's. Is there alot of old gals and girls around here   

Hope everything is now fix with your new home, but I guess not, it's alot of work.

I'll come and visit you.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, there's a couple of routines that I've been meaning to try.  DC just looks very different from anything I've done. 

Gary - Actually I just started putting the PR's in bold, they've been coming pretty good with all this good advise on IM  

Kim - Thanks for stopping by  Lookin good hot stuff  

FINALLY closing on the old house today.  But it ain't over 'til it's over ya know?

Legs today but probably won't be able to post until tmw.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 9, 2004)

Yesterday - Legs

Squat 205x8x8x...bailed...knees hurt
leg ext 155x11x10, 170x8
SLDL 205x10x9x9
seated calf *135x9*x9x8

I can do more on SLDL than squats cuz of my knees  Maybe I should just stick with leg press 



Today - back

pullups mex9x8x7
Row mach *90x9*x8x8
DB Row 70x9x9x9
Rope crunch 150x8x8x8
Leg raise 15x8x8x8
Hypers *20x11, 25x8x8*


----------



## Paynne (Dec 12, 2004)

Found it:

Dogg Crapp 

Filtering software blocks it at work 

I'd have to say that I've done the best on PRRS so far but I want to try this.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 13, 2004)

First day of DC training. I should start a new journal but I'm too lazy    There were at least 2 warmup sets for each exercise which I didn't bother to log. One working set, so it's just a total balls out set.  Explosive pos, and nice and slow negs. Two pauses each working set for 15 secs each. 

*1A*

DB press 65x8+4+2
BB shoulder press 80x8+4+3
Skull crusher 75X8+4+3
Pullups mex9+3+2
DL 205x6+3+2

It's a wierd freaking routine.  Gonna take some getting used to.  Took about 5 mins less than my usual workouts which is good since I workout during lunch.  I looked at the last exercise and saw it was DLs and was like "are you fuqing kidding me?"    Next workout is wednesday which is 2A - bis, calves, quads, and hams, then 1B on Friday which is the same body parts as today's workout.  Each body part gets hit every 5 days. 

Oh, found my measuring tape, arms are up 1/4" from the arm workout.  Not as much as I had hoped for but not bad for an old guy in 6 weeks


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Way to go old guy


----------



## Paynne (Dec 15, 2004)

* 2A*

DB curls 35x9+5+3
Hammer curls 40x6+3+2
Calf press on naut leg mach 170x12+8+6
SLDL 205x6+6+3 (damn grip  )
Squat Mach 400x9+5+5
Dec crunch 25x11+5+4


----------



## Paynne (Dec 15, 2004)

Stats update: 

.............10/21...........12/14
chest ......39 3/4.........40 1/4
Waist .......33 1/2........34 1/2 
bi.............14 7/8........15 1/8
Thigh........19 1/4........19 1/2
calf...........13 3/4........14

After not gaining any weight for 3 weeks cuz of the move I got pissed and went on an all out war on skinnyness.  Gained 3 lbs this week. oops.  Ok better start being more careful


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Stats update:
> 
> .............10/21...........12/14
> chest ......39 3/4.........40 1/4
> ...


Way to go old guy


----------



## Paynne (Dec 17, 2004)

*1B*

inc BB 115x11+5+4
Arnold Press 40x8+4+2
CG Bench 135x7+4+3
Cable Row 100x12+6+5
Rack DL 205x8+4+3

I gotta work on my grip, that's what's killing me
on DL's.  

I'd like to step intensity up.  They do 
a lot of static holds in DC but I think I'd rather
do a drop set or something


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> *1B*
> 
> inc BB 115x11+5+4
> Arnold Press 40x8+4+2
> ...


 You don't have a Cap'n crunch grip strengthener ?


----------



## Paynne (Dec 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You don't have a Cap'n crunch grip strengthener ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
_You don't have a Cap'n crunch grip strengthener ?_



Ok so I messed up its Captains of crush grip trainer. PreMeir and i think P-funk and Rock use them


----------



## Paynne (Dec 22, 2004)

*1A* 

DB Press 65x9+5+4
BB Press 80x9+5+4
Skull Crusher 75X9+5+4
Pullups mex9+4+2
DL 205X7+4+3

Increased 3 reps on every set except for  pullups where I increased by 1.    


I have gotten SO lazy with tracking my diet   I just eat generally what I'm supposed to but haven't been tracking the cals for the last few weeks.  Just gotta get back in the habit


----------



## Paynne (Dec 24, 2004)

2A

DB Curls 35x10+6+4->25x5
Hammer curls 40x7+3+2->25x4
Calf on Leg press machine 195x12+7+5->115x7
SLDL 205x8+6+4
Leg Press machine 195x13+7+6->135x4
Dec crunch 25x12+6+4->m3x4

Left a slight arch in my back during SLDL. NEVER do that, I'm hurtin bad.  

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS PAYNNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Happy Holidays !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas buddy!!! After the holidays you can stop being lazy with the diet


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Paynne (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey GW happy new year to you too.  

Haven't felt much like posting lately.  Maybe I'll give it a rest for a bit and then start a new journal.


----------

